# Canon IR2018 scanning



## Tannu (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi!

I have scanning problem with Canon IR2018 multifunctional which is connected to network. Thing is I need to scan the document and then send it to email. Email settings should be ok (I think) but I have problems with scanning actually, silly as that is:uhoh:
After placing the document on a platen class(or feeder), I select and my email address from Address Book where to send it, right? After that I should select "Scan" and press the Start button on the control panel, but nothing happens, even the button led isn't burning? I assume that if the scanner is ready the Start button led should be On not Off? The led itself should be ok, because I saw it light when I selected "Copy" function (once) 
Maybe some settings are wrong or I missed something? So I would appreciate if someone helps or is trying to help me with this?


----------



## uzemachado (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey, did you get it works? I am in the same situation as you.


----------



## Mimyr (Aug 14, 2012)

When you view the "scan" screen, can you give a rough description of what you see? Are there any options that say "offline"/"online"? You most likely want offline selected. If it is listed as online, that means it is attempting to connect via twain scan, and it sounds like you're using a network scan setup (is it connected by a patch cable, or USB?).

Also, I assume it isn't being fed through the doc feeder. Does it not go through when you're attempting to copy something as well?


----------

